# Difference between Judo & Aikido



## TKDJUDO

Can anyone briefly explain to me the main difference between Aikido & Judo? I was interested in taking Judo as a secondary art, but it seems like the ethics of Judo are more brutal than Aikido. I am currently a 4th dan Taekwondo Black belt, but i'm not sure if my conditioning is up to standards with Aikido or Judo. I would appreciate it if anyone has any tips or recommendations on this art.

Thanks


----------



## bigfootsquatch

Judo-Kyuzo Mifune(considered to be one of the best judoka)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMw_Jtn3Avc&feature=related 

Aikido-Morihei Ueshiba(founder)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxxb2ctulEs&feature=related
-----------

I know I did not explain the differences, but  you can see what two great masters look like and judge for yourself. You would probably gain skill much quicker in Judo, as you get to practice in free sparring generally. Aikido, the opponent generally flows with the moves from what I have personally seen taught. They are both great arts; read up on them and see which one appeals to you more; also think about which instructor you like best

 Hope this helps.


----------



## TKDJUDO

Which art would you say is more "soft" ?


----------



## bigfootsquatch

Aikido is more noticably soft, with concentration on ki/chi and the center.  Judo focuses on the center, but not so much on the ki/chi. High level Judo practioners such as Mifune however are very soft with their moves, literally blending with their opponents, though perhaps in a different way than aikidoists would.

PERSONALLY, if I had to choose between which art to study, I'd go with Judo if the instructor is good. I've had some exposure to Aikido, and I don't like their training methods. The partners literally flow and flip with each other as the techniques are applied. Judo has the "randori"/free sparring where one tries to submit the other.

If you want to check out some books on both styles, I'd recommend Kodokan Judo by Jigoro Kano(founder of Judo) and Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere(I forgot who the author is, but you can find it easily on Amazon).

I'd also suggest Tai Chi if there are some good teachers in the area. The martial side of it is quite amazing.


----------



## theletch1

BFS, uke will only flow with and roll or flip out of a technique if uke feels the urge to do so.  This protects them from some very nasty joint destruction or broken bones.  I've seen as many different styles of training in aikido as I've seen styles of aikido.

The big differences that I've noticed are that aikido uses ukes energy and redirects it to either unbalance uke to effect a throw or manipulate them in such a way that a lock is able to be applied.  As Bigfoot said, aikido stresses use of the center and ki.  While aikido does, generally, stress being a bit more gentle than many other arts it does so to train the aikido-ka not to rely on muscle strength but rather proper body position and energy flow.

Judo, as I have seen it practiced, stresses using the center to control your opponent but is more focused on using the body as a lever over which uke should be lifted.  While there are judo dojo that will view the art as a self defense art most will view it as a sport.  I don't know that I'd say that the "ethics" of judo are more brutal than aikido but the techniques are much more direct.

As to which art is more "soft", well, if by soft you mean which art relies less on sheer strength then aikido is the answer.  Aikido can be a very brutal art when applied at street level but so can most arts.  If you are in good enough shape to study TKD then you are in good enough shape for aikido.


----------



## ejaazi

Aikido is more of a martial art, whereas Judo has become a sport. That's a big difference. Now it's up to you to decide if you want to participate in a sport or train in a martial art.


----------



## amir

Look for the better teacher.

Both M.A. are rather closely related, despite the differences. The real difficulty is finding a teacher who really understands his own way and preferences (does he prefer contests, S.D. or spirtual apects and how does it afect the way he teaches?),  has deep understanding of the techniques (mechnics, phisics, and psychology are all parts of the whole), and knows to pass his knowledge on and grow good students.

Finiding such a teacher, and one you relate to, is the real difficulty. If you can find him, you should learn whatever he teachs (even if it is his own newly founded M.A. style, based on several styles he has learned and honed for several decades which he consolidates based on his own understanding and intuition).



A friend of mine has studied Judo for over a decade,  childhood to adulthood, then stopped for several years. He joined the Korindo Aikido Dojo I practice at recently and claimed our Aikido is much more martial, then the Judo he learned, since the latter was very competitive and therefore, extremly limited. I was surprised, since I always held Judo practitioners with great respect for their martial prowess (I have seen some Judo students of my Sensei).
Apparantly, this is once again a matter of teacher attitude.




Amir


----------



## kaizasosei

it could be said that the very basis of japanese martial arts is jujutsu. what form of jujutsu is not 100% clear but i believe that that can be understood once one learns or experiences the principle of ju or softness.  

imo, the brazilian jujutsu of today does a good job of riviving the ancient spirit of jujutsu.  although jujutsu is part of many fighting systems and can even flow with elements of striking,etc.  however, the aspect of clever bodywork on the ground could be seen as a very integral part of jujutsu that indeed seems to have more techniques for groundwork than for standing.

aikido is also based on jujutsu or more specifically aikijujutsu.  the phenomenon of aiki, which could be seen as an extension and harnessing of the power of ju, has been influenced greatly by the art of swordsmanship and its perfection of economic and safe movement.

whatever, fighting system one chooses, the need to be able to see openings as well as guard openings is the same.  

it all revolves around the techniques and the right attitude and body to make them work well.  however, there are many techniques that could be considered aikido or judo.

j


----------



## charyuop

Why they all say there is no free style in Aikido??

The best thing is to go to a class of each and have a close look at the Arts, but I agree that Judo has become more a sport now (tho I am sure you can find places where they concentrate less on the sport side).

I have never done Judo, but if it is like for Aikido DO NOT watch videos in internet to judge the art. Videos are demos and thus are very nice and partially true. In a real class there is much more than what you see in videos. In a class (of course depending on the Sensei) you cover a much wider range of attacks, greater speed and after a certain time (when you are ready) Uke starts responding to your techniques to make the situation more real. In videos there is always lack of what I define Martial attitude.
Example. When I do a kotegaeshi in a demo video (you can look at the technique on youtube), Uke gives me a nice long punch flowing along with the technique. When I do it in class (well, not always, because it would make it hard for a beginner like me to learn), Uke tends to keep his center, retreat the arm if he can or if he can't keep balanced, turn quickly and try to hit with the other hand. Martiality...
Depending on the school (I guess it is the same for both Aikido and Judo) the Sensei will teach you to protect yourself, but not to give 100% with the first attack and then wait for the technique to happen. You job as Uke is killing Nage, you are the bad guy, and suchas you don't wait for stuff to happen, you keep attacking...and that's what is missing in the videos and why people think Aikido is a fake Art(I am just trying to learn this attitude now).

Then of course people might not agree with me, but to me that is what training Aikido means.


----------



## MarkBarlow

I've been a student of Judo, Aikido and Jujutsu since the mid 70's.  It has never seemed like a conflict to me to study all three... same church, just a different pew.  

If we skip the obvious difference between ju principle VS. aiki principle, range of encounters (Aikido usually at arm's length and Judo most body to body, hip to hip, leg to leg, etc...) there is usually a striking difference in the attitude of the students and instructors.

Whether it was Kano Sensei's intent or not, Judo is usually practiced as a sport.  The classes tend be low on touchy-feely aspects or ritual.  Bow in, work up a sweat and try to toss someone around.  Most Aikido are more low-key, involve more "feel good, I'm O.K., You're O.K." attitude and stress cooperation and blending rather than winning.

If you're looking for a great workout, I'd suggest Judo.  For gentler training with an minimum of competition, try Aikido.  Of course, different various Aikido styles offer different approaches.  Most Yoshikan dojo are pretty rough and tumble while many Shodokan dojo include some type of competitive training.  The best advice has been repeated here several times...Go visit different dojo, try a class or two, talk to students and get a feel for the atmosphere.

Good luck with your training.


----------



## kaizasosei

yes.  i find that to be a very good description.  basically, judo often turns into full out wrestling bout.  once any person grabs onto your gi, it's not always that simple to free oneself.  

aikido is much more technical...with the exceptions of very bad aikido or very technical judo.  

however, as an aikidoist, if someone closes in on you like a bjj or wrestler. and you end up on the floor, you'd in for some serious trouble.  plus if you're not strongwilled or if not capable of delivering really good strikes, it would be next to useless in even a one on one fight.  remember, aikido emphasizes mastery, efortlessness and the path of no resistance.   that is a very high bar to measure up to.  i believe in aikido 100%, but not in all aikidoists.   in my eyes, some  free fighters,bjj, and also other more contact oriented ma that are far more in tune with the spirit of aiki.  -
also, aiki as a principle can be used in almost any game especially in combatlike activities.  every technique of mind and body is aiki.


  i believe, everything is aiki. all comunication is aiki.  the judomatch is also won and lost because of aiki...too much aiki!! 

but in the world, there is definately too little aiki.  sorry for distorting the word aiki..in this case, i mean aiki as togetherness.

j


----------



## dewey

TKDJUDO said:


> Can anyone briefly explain to me the main difference between Aikido & Judo? I was interested in taking Judo as a secondary art, but it seems like the ethics of Judo are more brutal than Aikido. I am currently a 4th dan Taekwondo Black belt, but i'm not sure if my conditioning is up to standards with Aikido or Judo. I would appreciate it if anyone has any tips or recommendations on this art.
> 
> Thanks


 
A very common question and also one of the most difficult to answer. The short of it is (like Darwin's Theory of Evolution) that Aikido and Judo descend from a common ancestor: jujutsu of feudal Japan. In many regards, they're two sides of the same coin and are to be regarded as "cousins." However, neither are monolithic and within each there are several distinct training methodologies and "camps" that bicker with each other as to what is true Aikido or true Judo. 

I have seen Judo done that is as close to classical jujutsu as it gets outside of koryu, and I've also seen Judo that is nothing more than pathetic point-sparring and games of grab-***. In regards to Aikido: I've seen and done Aikido that is little more than dancing and I also have seen and currently train in Aikido that is very mindful of its Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu heritage and is quite rough-and-tumble. In short: there's no "one Judo" or "one Aikido." It pays to shop around. They both have their strengths and weaknesses as martial arts.

The real question is what you want either Aikido or Judo training to do for you.


----------



## theletch1

dewey said:


> A very common question and also one of the most difficult to answer. The short of it is (like Darwin's Theory of Evolution) that Aikido and Judo descend from a common ancestor: jujutsu of feudal Japan. In many regards, they're two sides of the same coin and are to be regarded as "cousins." However, neither are monolithic and within each there are several distinct training methodologies and "camps" that bicker with each other as to what is true Aikido or true Judo.
> 
> I have seen Judo done that is as close to classical jujutsu as it gets outside of koryu, and I've also seen Judo that is nothing more than pathetic point-sparring and games of grab-***. In regards to Aikido: I've seen and done Aikido that is little more than dancing and I also have seen and currently train in Aikido that is very mindful of its Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu heritage and is quite rough-and-tumble. In short: there's no "one Judo" or "one Aikido." It pays to shop around. They both have their strengths and weaknesses as martial arts.
> 
> The real question is what you want either Aikido or Judo training to do for you.


That is one of the most eloquent first posts I've seen anyone put forth in a long, long time.  What this post points out to me is that my focus on the original question was much too broad in that I answered for aikido as if there were just one solid style and the same with judo.  There are, indeed, as many different ways of aiki as there are practitioners.  The very rough drafts that we've given you here are very good starting points, but, as Dewey pointed out it would be-hoove you (I love that word) to figure out exactly what it is that you're looking for from each of these arts and then visit different dojos to see if any of them in your available area offer what you're looking for.


----------



## Budo_NJ

It wouldn't hurt to try out a class in each art. You could decide that you want to pursue aikido but the teacher/style may not be what you're looking for. The same applies for Judo.

Actually experiencing both arts will guide you to a decision that fits your needs.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

TKDJUDO said:


> Can anyone briefly explain to me the main difference between Aikido & Judo? I was interested in taking Judo as a secondary art, but it seems like the ethics of Judo are more brutal than Aikido. I am currently a 4th dan Taekwondo Black belt, but i'm not sure if my conditioning is up to standards with Aikido or Judo. I would appreciate it if anyone has any tips or recommendations on this art.
> 
> Thanks


 
For my money, these arts are about as different as 2 arts get; but they can compliment one another.
Many people might disagree with me, but the principles that they are based on speak for themselves.

Judo is based on the principle of "ju", some might translate the word as meaning "gentle", but that is really selling it short.
Ju relates to pliancy and yielding.....they push, you pull and vice versa; this is just on a basic analogy.

Aiki means kind of what it says.......combined spirit.
Blending with the energy or spirit of the attack in order to defeat it.
They push, you redirect; they pull, you enter.

An art like Aikijujutsu really employs both principles.


----------

